# Two Swiss Teddy guinea pigs looking for new homes



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

It's been a very difficult decision for me as I do not rehome any pet I have easily but due to the circumstance it is in these piggies' best interest to go to a new home. 
I am still thinking about taking them to a rescue centre because I don't want to give them to just anybody but people who can really look after them well and I know good rescure centres do home check before adoption.
However, I hope some members here might be able to help so I will try here first. 

They are two male Swiss teddies and are quite rare. I got them from show breeders and they are less than 1 year old. Unfortunately they fight with each other so now they live in separate hatches. They are both intact. I think they are quite used to being on their own as long as they get their cuddles and some human contact. Or they can be neutered to live with females. 

If anyone is interested, please pm me and I will send photos and if you would like to know, I will tell you why I need to rehome them (not their fault at all btw)


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i wish you were closer hun


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i wish you were closer hun


aww thanks...you've been very helpful and a great listener!

You've just reminded me that i forgot to say I would be happy to drop them off to anyone who is near or perhaps travel halfway if the distance is reasonable.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

no worries hun, perhaps post pics of the boys, might get people interested ?


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> no worries hun, perhaps post pics of the boys, might get people interested ?


Good idea...though I was going to wait till OH takes some new ones of them for me. I can do some pics of them when they were younger tho.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

oh ok yeh thats good idea x


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

This is Sidney:









and this is Percy:









and this is happier times when they weren't fighting


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

aww hun they are gorgeous!! what breed are they ?


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

just to add...
Sidney has got really long fur now and needs a bit grooming and brushing but is not hard to do. I normally only do it once a week and i hardly ever found it to matt.

Percy's fur is shorter. 
They are both quite big boys. These were taken when they were babies.


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> aww hun they are gorgeous!! what breed are they ?


They are Swiss Teddy. Thanks...they really are lovely looking piggies. I have been very proud of them. x


----------

